# Venturi/cyclone dust collection???



## Eddy_1287 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've done a bit of research looking into dust collection products. I currently have a 14gal shop vac that would work great with the "Dust Deputy". But I've heard there is a similar product out that uses the same idea but instead uses shop air instead of a shop vac. Has anyone here heard of anything such thing??? If so what is it called and where could I pick one up?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

You won't regret the dust deputy. You can even make your own very effectively and simply. 
Here is the ultimate source: (yes, he's got an axe to grind, but his experience is worth paying attention to.)
http://lumberjocks.com/ToddE/blog/1792
DanK


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

A venturi based vacuum uses compressed air, blowing through a perimeter slot in the throat of a venturi to entrap a larger volume of air and suck it through the venturi. In other words, a vacuum powered by compressed air with no moving parts. Yes they exist and they do work. Often used in large industrial applications where the sparky little universal motors of standard vacuums would be hazardous. Like for sucking oil and metal chips out of a sump under a machining operation.

They suck about 4 times more air than they use. So, to get a 150 CFM vacuum you need about 40 CFM of compressed air at 90 PSI. The problem is that would be like a 10 HP compressor. Still, even though they are not energy efficient, they do solve problems for specific applications.










Here is a like to McMaster Carr , one source for these machines.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#vacuum-cleaners/=kgs1gq


----------



## Eddy_1287 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the information. I do have a pretty big compressor but definitely not one that makes 40 CFM. Mine only puts out 12.5. I still might try my hand at building one just to see it will work, but I guess that's probably my stubborn side talking.


----------

